# How To Pray & Recieve What You Want?



## mahanbir singh

How to pray & receive anything you want?

We all pray to God. Some of our prayers are answer some are not.
I was wondering why it is so. How God decides which prayer to answer now or which to delay or which prayer not to answer at all? In our experience this is exactly what happens.
I asked God & He answered beautifully.
God explained to me that I do not have any thumb rule with which to decide. The way you pray that decides. I could not understand. I asked for clarification, He explained, when you pray & ask for some thing that means you do not have what you are asking. In every prayer your thought behind the thought or sponsoring thought is that I lack. God told me that when you make a statement of lack it is converted in to lack. Your thoughts are creative. Your thoughts create every thing. You do not know this. What ever you express whether silently or by speech it happens. 
As for as I am concerned I have kept every thing, all your needs & desires in the universe before you were born. ‘I do not have to create something new for you which you are asking. It is already there. As in Bible’ you will be answered before you ask. As in siri guru granth sahib ‘ jo mWgy Twkur Apny qy soeI soeI dyvY’] iek hor quk Xwd rKx vwlI hY ‘ jo ikC pwieAw so eykw vwr’ ] 
It is clear that God does have to create something new for you which you are asking. It is already there in the universe. Universe obeys your thoughts. If you express thoughts of lack in your prayers you will not get any thing because universe has answered what was your sponsoring thought.
With this knowledge & insight I asked then How to prey? He again gave a beautiful answer. He said make a prayer of thankfulness & not a prayer of supplication or begging. What ever you need say ‘THANK YOU GOD FOR GIVING ME THIS.
I asked God How I can say that as what I am asking I have not received. I do not have that stuff with me. Then God said ‘YOU DON’T BELIEVE ME?
If you have a belief of just a mustered seed you can move mountains,
This is true, I read a book BELIEVING IS SEEING & God confirmed that what is written there is 100% true. Even the scientists have started believing in this Truth.
So, your every prayer will be answered if made with thankfulness & gratitude e.g., THANKS YOU GOD FOR GIVING ME THIS, THANK YOU GOD FOR DOING THIS FOR ME.
This is a magical prayer. Every prayer made with Faith that God has already kept for you what you are asking will make a huge difference in your life.
Before you were born God kept your feed in the form of milk in your mother’s breast. Your father did not have to go to market to bring feed for you. Same way God has kept everything for you that you may need from your birth to death. Don’t worry. Be happy. Enjoy your life.
GOD BLESSES YOU.

With love
Mahanbir Singh


----------



## spnadmin

It is true, and if you are praying for that which must happen, it will happen.


----------



## mahanbir singh

words that i changed have not been included in above text. therefore i am writting in english
1 jo mangey thakur apne ty soi soi devey.
2 jo kich paia so eka var.
God has placed every thing for us all that would need now or in furure. 
with this insight we dont even have to pray. 
The birds fly away hundreds of miles, who feeds their little ones?
when a new chick comes out from egg it has enough food in the form of unabsorbed yolk such chiks can live more than 24 hrs and are flown to their destinations all over the world. 
God who has brought you in this world looks after you all your life. All that we need is faith.
mahanbir singh


----------



## ricky_xccess

Absolutely right...We should always thanks to waheguru ji of what we have and i think yes if we pray with the believe and faith our wish will come true.


----------



## vick966

I'm one of the most unsuccessful people in the world, I have failed in almost everything in life including education, athletic performance and socializing Above all I fail life. I try hard in school and end up with C's
However I prayed, I guess I can't say I prayed hard but I used always do prayers from the Gutka everyday. I'm still young however I'm running out of time to do anything with my life. I try in school but my brain isn't the sharpest. I love god and I know he loves me and I want to take another shot at the religion of sikhism and if god disagrees to help then I  have to stop with everything with religion because god disagrees to help me then I have nothing to live for.
So is there anyone out there that's know what I can do before I end up taking the wrong path life because it's my only one?

That quote "Every one is good at something" - One thing I ask god is to be good at something


----------



## spnadmin

vick966 ji

I don't know how old you are. And I don't know if you want to feel better about yourself. Sometimes people who say they are failures have a lot of emotional energy tied up in staying inside that "failing" identity. it is frustrating for everyone when that is true - for both the "failure" and the person trying to help.

So let me assume that you really do want to overcome this feeling. Have you noticed that you are judging yourself according to signs and input from outside of you. In life we are judged - all the time. We are compared to one another all the time. We are put into boxes: good, better, best, poor, very poor, total failure. Society needs to do this to maintain order -- this is a subject for another discussion. But as individuals we don't have to buy into it. Why are you saying that you are a failure based on C's, your social life, and your athletic performance? Because those are not the only categories where you can find success.

I have a doctoral degree, many years of education, a loyal circle of friends, enough money, and success in my profession. And you know what? Right now I am reeling from feelings of failure. Feelings of failure are always based on what the opinion of others is/might be. And actually that is ridiculous. Because there you or I are never going to be "the perfect solution" for someone else. The needs of others can never be satisfied because there are just so many of those "others" and they all want something different. How are you going to live up to that? Try doing that for 20 years, and then come back and tell us how depressed and emotionally exhausted life has made you.

Try this out instead. See if it makes you feel better. Make a list of all the things you did today that made you feel even a little bit happy inside. If there are only one or two things, those are your achievements today, and they are completely yours. No one else gets the credit. You did it yourself, and it made you feel positive. Become more aware of how successful you really are. A life is made up of years, years are made up of months, weeks and days. Days are made up of hours and minutes. And each minute can be spent fulfilling your destiny or paying attention to your measurements --  measurements using someone else's yardstick. It is a recipe for failure. So give that up, relax, and enjoy life -- enjoy what *you* bring to the table.

And yes -- always speak to the universe, let God know how grateful you are for being who you are. If you say you are a failure, what are you saying to the Creator? Be grateful for who you are, and after a while, you may even believe it.


----------



## vick966

Thank you for anwsering me  I don't if I"m going to be able to follow your way but I It looks like you lived a wonderful life I don't understand why you feel like a failure espically after having  loyal friends which I always wanted. I'm going to become 17 and this is my last year to change everything in grade 12, I used pray hard but I need the grades this year, for a final shot and I understand I should enjoy life but without grades I can't have a future. In the end of the day no matter how many people I ask, example. how should I pray, how should improve my self. Everyone has different answers and I without satifying my self by successes I can't live happy. 
my friend just tell me any kind of prayer I should I do and if it does'nt work I don't know I don't want to live no more


----------



## BhagatSingh

Its wishful thinking that you will get what you pray for but is this the truth?


> Let’s start with a quick experiment.  You can grab three coins and actually do the experiment, or just do a thought experiment.
> 
> Drop one coin and watch it fall.  Do this again.  Hold out the third coin.
> If you were to the release third coin, what do you think would happen?  If you could get ten good Christians to pray that this next coin wouldn’t fall, would it still fall?  How about one thousand faithful Muslims?  How about one billion people of any faith?  I think that it would still fall.  Drop the third coin. Our understanding of the world around us, and our abilities to predict what will happen are based on naturalism — the basis of science.


source


----------



## Embers

This is a beautiful and deep insight you share above, Mahanbir Sing Ji. Thank you!

When we reach a point of despair, disappointment or even a feeling of never ending depression then we have reached an important point in our spiritual growth. When money, friends, family and even our health are positive but there is still inside us something amiss, this is a sign that we are ready to grow as a person. 

Make no mistake my friends that the external world has its limits for everyone and that life itself has much more to offer. Look inwards, step behind the mind, concepts, worries and even our hopes, there, in us all, is a place of stability and deep love. Prayer and meditation is its door. Like a tree in the winds of a storm, our roots are deep and the meaning of our lives has unseen significance. No matter how battered our emotions or minds become have faith, meditate or pray. 

Look to memory, it will show us that everything passes and the only thing for certain is change. Night will become day, sadness will turn to laughter, all is the play of maya. 

Do your best at school or work so you can look back with your mind at ease, but mark my words, it is the patience and kindness you shows to others that will make your life successful, rich and a gift worth living.


----------



## harbansj24

Dear Vick966,

I will just add to the wonderful ideas given to you by Ambers ji and Narayanjot ji,

What you can definitely learn from these answers is that you can be unhappy even with the best material success in life. But you can also be very happy with absolutely nothing in life other than reasonable assurance of subsistence over the next few days.

Beyond that happiness or unhappiness is just a state of mind.

Ask students at MIT, Caltech, Princeton, Harvard etc if they are happy? 90% will tell you how tensed up they are. Ask the leading politicians, business people and they will tell you how insecure they feel. But ask artisans like bricklayers, carpenters, electricians and more likely than not the reply will be that they quite OK 

At your age I too went through many clumsy and embarrassing periods with no achievements or even potential for achievements, but you get over all these. God does not manifest Himself through outright miracles but through series of credible coincidences which when added up are no less than a miracle.

So continue to pray . There is very interesting parallel thread discussion on how to pray. Read it and you will benefit from it.

If you still feel depressed then I will say that there is nothing wrong to seek professional help of a clinical psychiatrist  and a counselor. When you feel better you can even try to seek counsel of a trusted religious person.

Remember you are in a place where opportunities abound. Think about the millions boys of your age in India who have absolutely nothing to look forward to in the foreseeable future and even their subsistence is not assured.

As you go ahead you will realize that life has much to offer and has many blessings.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So not living is not an option!

Gurfateh and Chardian kalan


----------



## spnadmin

vick966

I want you to snap out of this ever-sinking-lower emotion that you are experiencing, and to do it without guilt. My concern right now is that people will tell your stories of martyrs and martyrdom, and couple that with the message that if others can suffer with grace so can you. Let's move in a different direction.

This morning I have taken a hukamnama for you to get what you asked for which is a "prayer" that will carry you over the terrifying world ocean. Actually that is what you are experiencing right now. You have declared yourself a failure, or a failure coming up very shortly. Now here is the hukamnama. Please read and then a thought.

 _Awsw mhlw 4 ]
_ _ aasaa mehalaa 4 ||
_ _Aasaa, Fourth Mehla:

_ _qUM krqw sicAwru mYfw sWeI ]
_ _  thoo(n) karathaa sachiaar maiddaa saa(n)ee ||
_ _You are the True Creator, my Lord and Master.

_ _jo qau BwvY soeI QIsI jo qUM dyih soeI hau pweI ]1] rhwau ]
_ _  jo tho bhaavai soee thheesee jo thoo(n) dhaehi soee ho paaee ||1|| rehaao ||
_ _Whatever pleases You comes to pass. As You give, so do we receive. ||1||Pause||

_ _sB qyrI qUM sBnI iDAwieAw ]
_ _  sabh thaeree thoo(n) sabhanee dhhiaaeiaa ||
_ _All belong to You, all meditate on you.

_ _ijs no ik®pw krih iqin nwm rqnu pwieAw ]
_ _  jis no kirapaa karehi thin naam rathan paaeiaa ||
_ _Those who are blessed with Your Mercy obtain the Jewel of the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

_ _gurmuiK lwDw mnmuiK gvwieAw ]
_ _  guramukh laadhhaa manamukh gavaaeiaa ||
_ _The Gurmukhs obtain it, and the self-willed manmukhs lose it.

_ _quDu Awip ivCoiVAw Awip imlwieAw ]1]
_ _  thudhh aap vishhorriaa aap milaaeiaa ||1||
_ _You Yourself separate them from Yourself, and You Yourself reunite with them again. ||1||

_ _qUM drIAwau sB quJ hI mwih ]
_ _  thoo(n) dhareeaao sabh thujh hee maahi ||
_ _You are the River of Life; all are within You.

_ _quJ ibnu dUjw koeI nwih ]
_ _  thujh bin dhoojaa koee naahi ||
_ _There is no one except You.

_ _jIA jMq siB qyrw Kylu ]
_ _  jeea ja(n)th sabh thaeraa khael ||
_ _All living beings are Your playthings.

_ _ivjoig imil ivCuiVAw sMjogI mylu ]2]
_ _  vijog mil vishhurriaa sa(n)jogee mael ||2||
_ _The separated ones meet, and by great good fortune, those suffering in separation are reunited once again. ||2||

_ _ijs no qU jwxwieih soeI jnu jwxY ]
__  jis no thoo jaanaaeihi soee jan jaanai ||
_ _They alone understand, whom You inspire to understand;

_ _hir gux sd hI AwiK vKwxY ]
_ _  har gun sadh hee aakh vakhaanai ||
_ _they continually chant and repeat the Lord's Praises.

_ _ijin hir syivAw iqin suKu pwieAw ]
_ _  jin har saeviaa thin sukh paaeiaa ||
_ _Those who serve You find peace.

_ _shjy hI hir nwim smwieAw ]3]
_ _  sehajae hee har naam samaaeiaa ||3||
_ _They are intuitively absorbed into the Lord's Name. ||3||


_This is the line for you to carry around in your heart when you are frightened or feel like a loser. 

_qUM drIAwau sB quJ hI mwih ]
__  thoo(n) dhareeaao sabh thujh hee maahi ||
__You are the River of Life; all are within You.

_
You have the support and protection of Waheguru. There is no way that you have "failed." No one has failed because you are carried by Him on your journey and He is taking you to your destination. You are not in charge. So you cannot sink. You only fail IN YOUR OWN MIND. The shabad is saying that you are already under the protection of the Satguru.  To think you have failed  is to say the the Creator has made a mistake. There are no mistakes. You are not a mistake. Gurbani is a message of hope, not a message of failure. You are already blessed with His mercy. No one can tell you to feel guilty nor  accept that you have failed. NOT EVEN YOU. By attaching yourself to the light within the shabad of this hukamnama,   pick yourself up and be in a position to find Peace within yourself.


----------



## vick966

I like to say thank you to everyone who is supporting me and I really admire the well written english by everyone.
Just to give more facts about my self I would like give you more sneak  peak in my hidden life.
Letting you know the appearance of me, looks like a person who does drugs, been in fights however do look some moderate of person. 
Ironically I have'nt smoked a single cigarette or done any type of drugs or ever been in fights. When people look at me outside when I'm walking with my mp3 headphones, I look like I'm up to no good however I'm listening to beatiful of prayer Rehraas, which is my favourite one. I'm very friendly and I'm still nervous around new people.
I love Guru Gobind's poem, where he loses everything and writes one of the most beatiful things.
I love how sikh prayers says it will take the fear death out of me
I love how it will scare the messenger of death away so I won't fear from my life
I love rehraas It makes me feel good inside
I learn a lot from the prayer of japji sahib and it's the most I have memorized
I believe in the karma of good that if you do something good, something good will happen to you. 
From karma of good, What I do is when I'm walking my dog everday, I pick up not only his poop but another dog's as well which is unfornately not picked by there orginal owner. My age, kids never pick there poop however I do it because I like to keep the community clean. I do this every morning when no one is around at the park. DOn't wanna be seen , my point is I believe karma of good is gonna effect me later on I hope. 

I guess in end, if god has given me successes, I cannot lie when I reach success  I may forget him and never think religion, I guess god is teaching me to learn how to keep it. Right now I say to god I won't forget you, but money and success changes you and your personality. Once again I like to thank everone and god bless you all

Wahe guru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## vick966

omg I can't believe that rehraas ms. naraynojot kaur I love that prayer so much it makes me feel good, I just read after I posted tht last one
I read it my self well I do but I like hearing someone and speaking along with them which i do on my mp3.


----------



## vick966

one thing I like to thank god on is and i just noticed it now, I had nothing to pray with so I somehow I was able to get gutka, my mom bought me it. I prayed and ask for a small mp3 so I could pray any where i go and i got it. It was bad mp3 that was hard to use and I prayed for ipod because i can play a video where it shows translations of jajpi sahib prayer and i got it mom was able to get me a ipod for cheap which now i feel god gifted because I used to pray so much.
and i just noticed it now, after all this god has gifted me another device and this is just wierd because parents can't afford this, is I got an Iphone! My mom got it cheap also, a bit expensive but it was no problem for her. 
Wow i mean I never noticed god gave me it. lol by the way everyone it has no sim card I can only use it for music therefore sikh prayer. I guess I will being praying for that next. 
by the way when I said mp3 all those time for my above comments it was an iphone i meant jus to get ride of the confusion.


----------



## vick966

it's difficult for me to speak to psychiatrist or counselor. I wanna say so much to them but I just mumble and get nervous. And the real important things I need to say just dont' come out


----------



## spnadmin

vick966 said:


> it's difficult for me to speak to psychiatrist or counselor. I wanna say so much to them but I just mumble and get nervous. And the real important things I need to say just dont' come out



vickiji

The confidence to do this will come in time. At least you are now thinking and talking about it.

Rehraas is a prayer that is supposed to pull you up and give you wings to fly in the second half of the day -- when already one is feeling pulled down a bit by work and fatigue. So rehraas is now pulling your spirits up and giving you new wings to fly. Which you will...I am certain of it. And give you the confidence to move to your next step upward.

Some of the things vicki ji that you have written in the last day or so are pure poetry. Makes me feel good too.


----------



## harbansj24

Dear vick966,

There is nothing unusual in this. It is the job of the Psychiatrist to listen to whatever you can express and work with other symptoms and treat you accordingly.

So go ahead and meet him and talk to him in whatever way you can express yourself. Rest is his job.

Gurfateh and Chardian kalan


----------



## Embers

Dear Vick966 Ji
Why not write your thoughts and feelings on paper first, come back to them after a day or two, or when you are in a different mood and re-read them. This could help you to deepen your self-knowledge for fun. Perhaps an answer will come to you when re-reading and you will see a new exciting angle to take. Also you may find that this will help you to gather your thoughts before approaching someone you hold close with whom you want to share your ideas.

On a slightly different slant to this post, I would like to add that the first post by Mahanbir Singh Ji made an impression on me which has brought my thoughts back to his words over the last weeks. I am grateful! I quote the part to which I refer:

“I asked God & He answered beautifully.
God explained to me that I do not have any thumb rule with which to decide. The way you pray that decides. I could not understand. I asked for clarification, He explained, when you pray & ask for some thing that means you do not have what you are asking. In every prayer your thought behind the thought or sponsoring thought is that I lack. God told me that when you make a statement of lack it is converted in to lack. Your thoughts are creative. Your thoughts create every thing. You do not know this. What ever you express whether silently or by speech it happens.”(Mahanbir goes on to explain.)

The above captures the duality in the unity of the absolute.

But what I wish here to draw out today (within the duality of subject and obejct) is to reiterate on my undderstading of some of Mahanbir's words:

When we want something, such as more money, a better chance at life or a nicer day at work, then we are saying that there is something wrong with what we have now. 

This makes me wonder how there should be something wrong with what I am experiencing? Isn’t everything God’s plan? Surely God is omniscient and omnipresent, He knows what I lack. Right? 

He knows me, after all he created me and sustains me. How can I, a mere man with a mind, question His way? How can I really complain, to do so would be to say that God’s plan is flawed, that I know what is better than God?

What we have right now, including our bodies and our lives is as best as it can be in the best of all possible worlds. What lies before us is the potential to change things for the better. What challenges us today will be yesterday’s lesson learnt.

What I take from Mahanbir’s message is that it is the asking which makes my lacks more obvious and painful. By asking I am making a problem to solve. By asking I put my mind into a spin.

So instead I will pray to give simple thanks. I will pray thanks for what I have received and look to offer my compassion to others. I will look to the positive side of life, no matter what my thoughts or my life may be demanding from me. 

Kind regards, Ambers.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur

Vick 966 ji,

I believe that everything that occurs is the Hukam of Vaheguru and thus is perfect.

If I cannot see the perfection, that is because, _in my present form, _I am limited

The simplest way to have your prayers answered (and to be happy) is to choose what you have.  Make up your mind that whatever Vaheguru sends to you is exactly what you want.

If a person who has never experienced "misfortune" says "It's all the Hukam of Vaheguru," perhaps you can simply smile and say, "Come back when the world has knocked you around a bit, and then we'll talk." 

I am 57 years old and the world has knocked me around a bit.  I love the song, "We Are The Champions."  (I've pasted the words at the end of this comment.)    Almost everyone has heard this song's chorus, usually after an athletic victory.  How many, though, have listened to the verses?  





> "I've had my share of sand kicked in my face, but I've come though."  "I consider it a challenge before the whole human race and I ain't gonna lose."


I _really have " had my share of sand kicked in my face.  _And I've come through. "How?  Why?

Because I know that what has happened to me is the Hukam of Vaheguru.  All of it.  The person I was on 30 Oct 1984 was happy and actually a pretty good person.  The person I became in the next few days was broken, insane (PTSD - Post Traumatic Stress Disorder), disorganised.  A mess.  Obviously this could not be the Hukam of Vaheguru, could it?

For 22 years, I hibernated.  I appeared to be living a normal life, but, honestly, there was no one at home.  I purposely threw away my Amrit, turned my back on my family and the Saadh Sangat.  Obviously this could not be the Hukam of Vaheguru, could it?

In 2006, I had a major stroke, leaving me unable to walk or talk or even eat without choking.  Drinking water was a distant dream, as it immediately aspirated into my lungs, putting me in danger of pneumonia.  My husband was told to prepare my funeral.  Obviously this could not be the Hukam of Vaheguru, could it?

It could and it was and it is.  This is how:  

During that stroke, I died two times and had a remarkable experience.  I was shown how all this was/is/will be the Hukam of Vaheguru.

Fighting back from that stroke has been the battle of my life.  I now walk and talk and eat without difficulty (far too much, by the way!).  I can even drink water!  My intelligence seems to mostly be intact, although I function on a little more than half a brain.  

Today, I see the person I was before all that happened to be impossibly shallow.  Basically a good person, but lacking depth.

Yes, I still miss my husband and son and brothers.  I still have serious problems in my life.  I suffer from the Five Evils;  I especially suffer from Attachment and Pride.  I am far from mukhti.  But I remain in chardi kala.

For me the only thing that works is just to accept that it is all under the control of Akaal Purakh and leave everything in Its hands. I just live my life as best I can, secure in the knowledge that "whether it is clear to [me] or not, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should."

So, my soon-to-be 17 year old friend, you have a very interesting life ahead of you.  It won't be easy;  life isn't easy. You'll have your share of sand kicked in your face, but you'll come through! 

And go on and on and on...

Chardi kala!  :ice:



> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS
> 
> I've paid my dues -
> Time after time -
> I've done my sentence
> But committed no crime -
> And bad mistakes
> I've made a few
> I've had my share of sand kicked in my face -
> But I've come through  (And on and on and on...)
> 
> We are the champions - my friends
> And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
> We are the champions -
> We are the champions
> No time for losers
> 'Cause we are the champions - of the world -
> 
> I've taken my bows
> And my curtain calls -
> You brought me fame and fortuen and everything that goes with it
> -
> I thank you all -
> 
> But it's been no bed of roses
> No pleasure cruise -
> I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
> And I ain't gonna lose -  (And on and on and on...)
> 
> We are the champions - my friends
> And we'll keep on fighting - till the end -
> We are the champions -
> We are the champions
> No time for losers
> 'Cause we are the champions - of the world -


----------



## Rajbinder35

I have read all the posts and want to tell you about two people who are very close to me. 

They are both sikhs they were born in the UK.  They are in their early thirties and ahve been married for over 13 years.  

They have been trying to conceive for over 10 years. She has many medical problems, and they have had many IVF failures over the years. 

Then they decided to try using a surrogate and on their first attempt they had a heartbeat until 7 weeks.  

Then on their second attempt they had three heartbeats and were told that drs suggest they remove one heartbeat at 12 weeks or it could be dangerous. They decided to leave it in the hands of god and they lost one heartbeat at 12 weeks.  Then their two babies survived until 5 months and 9 days in the womb when the surrogates waters broke and they both died.  

I just want you all to know that its not about how to pray at all, because both of them and all of their families and friends were praying night and day and still god has left them with nothing. 

Also imagine all the nasty cruel comments from all parts of the asian community to both of them and their families.  Ask yourself if it really depends on how you pray?


----------



## spnadmin

Rajbinderji

I think you have a Big Heart that is full of compassion. And what you are explaining very well here is that each person's inner pain cannot compared to another's. It is wrong to say that the pain of one person is greater or more important or more worthy of respect than the trouble of someone else. 

The couple you describe has both the unhappiness and disappointment of not conceiving, but also the death of unborn children, and the ridicule and scorn of people around them. Support them best you can with words of encouragement and the loyalty of a friend. 

Thanks


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur

It's a painful situation.  I'm sorry, but it's the truth that the Sikh community seems to have this kind of self-righteous cruelty down to an almost an art form.

I will now sound like a broken record:  If it is the Hukam of Vaheguru, it will occur.  If it is not, it won't.

You cannot bargain with God (by any name) if for no other reason than that you have nothing to bargain with.

As for praying for this or that (broken record), if it is the Hukam of Vaheguru for you to pray, you will pray.  If it is not, you won't.

I wish there were some way, I could convey the beauty and perfection of all this, but it's useless even to try.

Your friends have my deepest sympathy.  I know how badly this can hurt.

Chardi kala.  Yes, even now!

:ice:


----------



## simpy

mahanbir singh said:


> 1 jo mangey thakur apne ty soi soi devey.
> 2 jo kich paia so eka var.
> God has placed every thing for us all that would need now or in furure.
> with this insight we dont even have to pray.
> The birds fly away hundreds of miles, who feeds their little ones?
> when a new chick comes out from egg it has enough food in the form of unabsorbed yolk such chiks can live more than 24 hrs and are flown to their destinations all over the world.
> God who has brought you in this world looks after you all your life. All that we need is faith.
> mahanbir singh


 
All is right within, Like point # 1-- Jo mangey thakur apne te soi soi devey... and # 2 jo kich paia so eka var...
 Now when in life we know we need something, and want to pray for it, then we know how to ask for it as well..........only thing is----------Do we really truly consider HIM our Thakur????? 
The day we do-- every thought starts to materialise by itself-- you pray or you dont... doesn't matter........you ask or you dont... it just happens...

'State of mind' brings all that has been already provided.....


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur

It's all attitude.

Chardi kala!

:ice:


----------

